# Anyone running hackintosh?



## mudkip (Dec 24, 2010)

Si?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah a few people are. I see you have an Intel CPU so maybe this link can help. It was posted in April though I just found it on Reddit yesterday.

http://tonymacx86.blogspot.com/2010/04/iboot-multibeast-install-mac-os-x-on.html


----------



## mudkip (Dec 28, 2010)

I know that. I was curious about people on TPU running OS X on their PC.


----------



## Driftking (Dec 28, 2010)

I run it on VMWare. I find it much safer than just installing it raw into another partition. At least, when I did that, it corrupted my bootloader and had to spend a whole day fixing it.
But ye, it runs perfectly on VMWare... internet works, sound works, itunes and garageband work (till some extent) 
Only things I could not get running were the iWork applications.


----------

